# Zenn Electric Car Banned in Its Own Home Town



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

At least 40 U.S. states, including California and Washington, and the Canadian provinces of British Columbia and Quebec deem electric cars like the Zenn to be safe as long as they don't exceed their mandated maximum speeds.

More...


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Quote from the article:

"According to Clifford, the car should reach speeds of 125 kilometers an hour, and go 400 kilometers between power charges, aided by a new technology being developed by privately owned EEStor Inc. of Cedar Park, Texas. Dick Weir, EEStor's founder and president, declined to comment. "

Declined comment. Did some one even answer the phone? whats his number?

And this is the problem I consistenly have with ZENN as a car maker. EEStor sounds so much like a scam its not even funny and Zenn has piled millions into this company. Has anyone else been able to find anything on this company? I sure can't find much. Lockheed has even dished out some coin, but so far no protorypes or even a visible company HQ has come to light.

EEStor's claim is that they have a hyper capacitor (or super or mega or some other fancy name) that can exceed the energy density of even lithium ion batteries and can be recharged hundreds of thousands of times with zero internal resistance. Sounds too good to be true, doesn't it?


----------



## Walkeer (Apr 29, 2008)

I have read a lot about eestor but never found its unit to have zero internal rezistance. It should have very low self dischagrge, about 1% in month and it should be rechargable in about 5 minutes from another unit or very, very strong power feed. Recently, the crucial part of this unit, the barium-titanium dielectic, has been verified by Texas Research International and some another lab, which gives EEstor much better reputation. In my opinion, it is possible to make such unit and maybe it could be as cheap as they claim. The worse problem I see is safety, which I descibed here: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showpost.php?p=45643&postcount=3
links: 
http://newenergyandfuel.com/http:/newenergyandfuel/com/2008/08/01/will-eestor-move-the-earth/
http://bariumtitanate.blogspot.com/

very interesting: http://www.theeestory.com/topics/61


----------



## skullbearer (Jul 9, 2008)

Extremely fascinating links, I'm going to keep my ears and eyes wide open in regards to this!


----------

